

Netflix Outage observations: database issue, not bandwidth/streaming related - cstefanovici
http://listered.com/view/listered/Blog/3

======
blhack
I apologize for this being offtopic, feel free to downvote me for it, but are
there any other websites like this one? (Follow lists instead of status
updates).

I've been working on <http://thingist.com/> for a few months now (and showing
HN along the way) and this website is pretty much a direct copy of it (down to
having the name of the site as a dictionary word at the top of the page, which
is what it looked like last time I showed anybody here)

I'm just asking because I think it's a cool idea (which is why I'm working on
it) and am curious to see how other people are approaching it.

(I also think it's kindof a shitty move to copy something _that closely_ )

~~~
cstefanovici
Listered is actually my website. And the whole point is that it stores data as
objects. You make up with a list consists of by defining the properties of the
items in the list and then always enter data in that list according to that
blueprint.

I never heard of thingist till now but it seems like its lists of text?

~~~
blhack
They're pretty much the exact same website, man.

A couple of tips, though: you need to make it easier to add things to the
lists. I registered an account, and cannot figure out how to add an item, or
how to then call that list back up.

It also seems to be presenting me with the landing page despite having already
registered.

It is a nice design, though. Kudos on that :) (The things popping up at me as
I was interacting with it was nice)

~~~
cstefanovici
Under "Lists" you can create a list and the properties of each item in that
list.

You then add items according to those properties. Look at the example:
<http://listered.com/view/cat/Articles/>

~~~
blhack
But where do I go to add a thing to a list?

Say I start at the website's root...what do I click on now?

~~~
cstefanovici
if logged in you click your username in the top bar. Then you have options,
like Account, Lists, Add Item, Profile....

So you go to Lists. or follow this link <http://listered.com/users/edit.php/>

------
pragmatic
When was the site down? I was on the site and we watched many episodes of
sponge bob square pants without issue.

Just curious if it was down later at night, etc.

~~~
bradleyland
I was unable to get logged in on my PS3 at around 2011/03/23 9:00 PM EST (last
night).

------
tjbd3
Just curious, had you previously watched the movie which you were able to
play?

~~~
cstefanovici
No i did not. But Netflix is streaming technology anyhow, so it would not make
a difference except for buffering time which isn't much.

------
giltotherescue
They use Amazon SimpleDB as their primary database.

